# Amazon Key Now Available To Prime Members... They put your deliveries *inside*



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

Ummm, thoughts?

Not at home? Not a problem.
As a Prime member, get your Amazon packages securely delivered just inside your front door.

My fav twitter response?
Amazon Key allows you to get robbed or murdered in two business days or less.

I cant figure out how to post a basic link without a string of crap, so feel free to Google it.
https://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=17285120011


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2017)

Going Incognito said:


> I cant figure out how to post a basic link without a string of crap, so feel free to Google it.


First you copy to your clipboard the whole string of crap, then you go to either bitly or googlely and they convert the string to a short URL that you copy and use. Takes all of a few seconds.


----------



## 39416 (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's the Google URL shortener site.

https://goo.gl/


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

https://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=17285120011


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks guys, I updated the OP.


Oh, oh! I love this part:

Are there special drivers for in-home delivery?
Amazon Key in-home deliveries are carried out by some of the same professional drivers who you trust to deliver your Amazon orders today. These individuals are thoroughly vetted, with comprehensive background checks and motor vehicle records reviews.


So... my mailman, lol. And my UPS guy. Awesome!


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

And... and...

"Amazon verifies that the package belongs to the address and the driver is near the door, turns on Amazon Cloud Cam and unlocks your door. No special codes or keys are given to the driver."

AMAZON VERIFIES and then AMAZON TURNS ON THEIR CAMERA that I had to install in my house, and then AMAZON UNLOCKS MY FRONT DOOR... hahahahaha!

Amazon, who says it's the authors responsibility "to ensure that any services we use, including Bookbub, are using legitimate practices and not attempting to manipulate Kindle rankings. Otherwise we're liable to get our ranking pulled, and possibly lose our account altogether."

So next it'll be the home owner's responsibility to make sure... lol... laughing too hard!... or lose the contents of their house altogether...


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

I saw this on the news. And the news reporters were joking, "Sure, nothing can go wrong with that."


----------



## 39416 (Mar 18, 2011)

An' if you've got a one hundred pound rotweiller inside who hasn't been notified of the delivery, heh, it'll make great YouTube video!


----------



## Michele Brouder (Jun 13, 2011)

Just leave it on the porch, son.


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

loraininflorida said:


> An' if you've got a one hundred pound rotweiller inside who hasn't been notified of the delivery, heh, it'll make great YouTube video!


Oh right, please make sure your killer guard dog is contained. KThanks!

Can I receive in-home delivery if I have a pet?
We do not recommend using in-home delivery if your pet can access the front door on delivery day.

Amazon, let the dog out to pee, would ya?



Michele Brouder said:


> Just leave it on the porch, son.


Lol, exactly.


----------



## Mylius Fox (Jun 2, 2014)

Suddenly all the nonsense coming from KDP makes sense: it's systemic.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2017)

Such a creepy idea. Just, no thanks, Amazon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, I think it's an attempt to solve a real problem: people are often not home when deliveries are made AND they are not comfortable with having the package left somewhere not secure.

Currently it's only available for Prime customers in select areas, so it's definitely in the testing stage. Which is a good idea as those are the people most likely to give it a fair trial, being pretty loyal customers and probably with a postitive opinion of Amazon to start with.

Basically, it's a security system and you can choose to give the pass code to Amazon for deliveries. You can also use it to let it family/neighbors when you're not home to water plants or whatever without giving them a physical key. And I guess you can authorize them only temporarily. Eventually you'll be able to contract through Amazon for services and those people can use it as well, again, so you don't have to give them a key.

I think if you choose 'in home' delivery, that the package won't come via USPS or UPS or FedEx, but rather by some private courier. Or maybe not, that's not quite clear. Regardless, it looks like there are also extra checks and verifications that happen with the system beyond simply being able to track the package and get a text when it's delivered.

Anyway, it doesn't appeal to me, but I expect there are some for whom it would appeal. Amazon generally develop things based on customer feedback requests. It is pretty inexpensive for a security system -- assuming it would also turn on if there was _unauthorized_ entry, but there's nothing about that one way or the other. It does specifically say that if you have a separate security system, you'd need to disable it for the 'in home' delivery to work.

All things considered, if I was expecting something of value and wasn't going to be home, I'd direct it to a neighbor's house or use an Amazon locker. I realize not everyone would have those options.

BUT, speaking of Amazon lockers, here's something I maybe WOULD use: a locker at my house. I'm envisioning a box that locked with a code which Amazon could use to put things in. They'd not need to get IN your house, as it would be located outside the home. So anything delivered would be secure from porch theives, but you're not giving access to your home to perfect strangers. They could price 'em based on size and there could be a camera mounted to watch 'em as well. When I first heard about Amazon Key, that's what I envisioned and was surprised to find that's not what they were doing.


----------



## Word Fan (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah, yeah. Lots of jokes. Real funny. But consider for a minute:



Michele Brouder said:


> Just leave it on the porch, son.


...and have that package be stolen along with the bizillion others that are stolen every year from people's front porches. It's a major problem in some areas of the country and has been much on the news over the last few months. (Google it for videos from the news.) This may not be the perfect solution for everyone but, for some people, it's better than losing $1,000 worth of Christmas presents to a thief. Amazon did not just think this up out of thin air. It is an attempt to address a real problem.

It's also a possible solution for home-based businesses that get deliveries when the principal person may not be there. If the house is designed for it, the package can be delivered into a vestibule that the delivery guy unlocks and then re-locks while the main door to the house remains secure. That would be perfect. It used to be that most middle-class homes were designed with that feature (check out old movies on TCM) but architects have gotten away from it in the last 75 years or so.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Good point about the vestibule thing . . . this would work great with that sort of architecture. My brother's house was like that and this would work great in that situation. Sadly, for most newer house nowadays, the vestibule is basically the space between the storm door and the entry door.  (And a lot don't even have storm doors. )


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Porch theft in the Chicago area is a problem.  May be a small percentage of Amazon deliveries, but it is a problem.  During local news last night one of the hosts said with all the secure systems hackers break into, shouldn't be too difficult to hack Amazon's secure delivery system.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

WalMart is already doing the same thing with groceries. If I remember correctly, they even put your perishables in the fridge.


----------



## Word Fan (Apr 15, 2015)

Sandpiper said:


> During local news last night one of the hosts said with all the secure systems hackers break into, shouldn't be too difficult to hack Amazon's secure delivery system.


Possibly, but most porch thefts are, in my opinion, opportunistic events done by low-tech individuals. Amazon is one of the highest-tech companies around and it would take a bit of time and money to hack them. Porch thefts are not worth that much effort. They _are_, however, worth cruising around a neighborhood looking for lonely deliveries left out for the taking with just a few seconds of effort.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

What would be far more useful would be a function to actually put your own preferred delivery place in on an order, instead of having to choose from the multi choice Amazon provides. I wanted them to put my parcel through the catflap at the back, but there's no option for that. 

Where I used to live was one of three cottages on a farm. The stupid Amazon people couldn't even find the button to open the electric gate and just took the parcel to the house next door and stuffed the card into the gatepost. Now they're asking these genius delivery people to find their way inside our houses.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Word Fan said:


> Possibly, but most porch thefts are, in my opinion, opportunistic events done by low-tech individuals. Amazon is one of the highest-tech companies around and it would take a bit of time and money to hack them. Porch thefts are not worth that much effort. They _are_, however, worth cruising around a neighborhood looking for lonely deliveries left out for the taking with just a few seconds of effort.


What "tech" is involved in porch theft? Isn't porch theft simply stealing delivered packages left on the porch?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Leave anything on the front porch here and you can watch it walk off.  

Front porch, patio, doesn't matter. If its not nailed down, it get taken. I watch folks all the time walking around the buildings just grabbing anything tenants leave laying on their patio. In broad daylight. Cops never show and if they do its like an hour later. UPS actually never leave packages on porches anymore in our complex, they drop them at the managers office. USPS doesn't even have to deliver to the door here for apartments, which leaves Amazon delivery and fedex. 

I assume they mean the usual drivers that drive for amazon. We have the AMZL delivery service now and prime now. As far as I can tell, they are one and the same, at least in hour are. I mean the drivers are the same. They often have no clue how to get around and find places and have to call me, although they are always very nice. They are also always driving their own cars and look like regular folks. I also never ever had the same driver more than once, they have high turnover. There is no way in hades I'd give them access to my front door, no matter how nice they seem. Its bad enough I have to deal with maintenance being able to walk in whenever they want. 

But yes, if you have a certain setup, I can see this being handy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> What "tech" is involved in porch theft? Isn't porch theft simply stealing delivered packages left on the porch?


Exactly the point. It's a crime of opportunity. No box on the porch, nothing to steal.

It would be a completely different sort of person who would go to the trouble to hack a security device to get in a house. You go to that trouble, you're looking to clean the place out not just steal a box that may or may not be worth anything.


----------

